# Elation DP -415 4 dimmer questions



## MikeHD03 (Jul 31, 2017)

I am a new to this lighting stuff. We are putting on an indoor dance performance and I found (really cheap) two 4 bulb trees of PAR 64 lamps, 500 watt bulbs. I just need to turn em on and maybe dim and switch colors during the show. 

I got one Elation DP 415 4 for free and bought another. Will I have a problem running 4 lights into 4 separate channels on each of the Elation dimmers? doing the math it looks like the amp load would be right at the max for the dimmers. 

Thanks for the input. the hall we have rented will probably have 15 amp breakers ,


----------



## Mac Hosehead (Jul 31, 2017)

So 4 pars lamped at 500 watts and run at full is over 15 amps. I would only run 3 pars per pack. Since this is DJ-quality equipment it is usually designed with little headroom.


----------



## MikeHD03 (Jul 31, 2017)

Mac Hosehead said:


> So 4 pars lamped at 500 watts and run at full is over 15 amps. I would only run 3 pars per pack. Since this is DJ-quality equipment it is usually designed with little headroom.


WITH THE 4 COLOR GELS I H3AVE WHAT 3 COLORS SHOULD I USE. green blue red yellow are my choices. How far away should th e lights be. I have a 16 ft adjustable tree
Thank you for the input


----------



## Mac Hosehead (Jul 31, 2017)

Green would be my least favorite. What is the beam spread for the pars? Narrow, Medium or Wide?


----------



## MikeHD03 (Jul 31, 2017)

Ok you got me i have no idea. They are GE 500 watt bulbs. I just got the trees last week they all work. Found a controller with the 4 color fader slides 
So shut green off. Use the blue red and?? Yellow. Or do you recommend a better 3 color combo


----------



## Mac Hosehead (Jul 31, 2017)

The lensing for the lamps is on the front glass. You could possibly compare it to a lamp in a lighting catalog? Hopefully they are wides. Is this production modern dance in leotards?


----------



## MikeHD03 (Aug 1, 2017)

Mac,

The performance will be a Luau Hawaiian program. Ladies will be in colorful patterned print skirts and switch to long patterned dresses during costume changes.


----------



## Mac Hosehead (Aug 1, 2017)

Saturated gel colors will bring out the colors in the costumes but might not look too well for skin tones. Green is usually not too flattering. A balance is good. You are the light designer so it is what you think looks best.


----------



## seanandkate (Aug 2, 2017)

I might be tempted to keep one of the three a warm neutral colour ( a Rosco 05 or 01 gel should do the trick) to let the colours in the dresses AND the skin tones look natural. Remember that one of the first responsibilities of a lighting designer is visibility. Then you've still got red and blue (and the colours that you can mix together with those two).


----------



## MikeHD03 (Aug 2, 2017)

seanandkate said:


> I might be tempted to keep one of the three a warm neutral colour ( a Rosco 05 or 01 gel should do the trick) to let the colours in the dresses AND the skin tones look natural. Remember that one of the first responsibilities of a lighting designer is visibility. Then you've still got red and blue (and the colours that you can mix together with those two).



Ok thanks all, here is another question I returned the Elation DP 415 for an Elation DP DMX 20L allowing me the head room of a total load of 20Amps. But I happened across a thread on this site with a link to the manual for this unit. On page 6 under specs for the 20L it says 5A per channel and 15 A total load ? Is this a misprint? Ugh, this is getting out of hand. Thanks for any help


----------



## Amiers (Aug 2, 2017)

MikeHD03 said:


> Ok thanks all, here is another question I returned the Elation DP 415 for an Elation DP DMX 20L allowing me the head room of a total load of 20Amps. But I happened across a thread on this site with a link to the manual for this unit. On page 6 under specs for the 20L it says 5A per channel and 15 A total load ? Is this a misprint? Ugh, this is getting out of hand. Thanks for any help



What does your dimmer say. Also these aren't made to be work horses. If you put 4 500w fixtures per ch you are going to blow fuses if you run these full and do some sort of chase. Save yourself the hassle and run them at 75-80% 

I use them in my space for controlling Xmas lights only during our Xmas run as they are not IMO trustworthy enough to run anything nesscessary to the show. 

If what you are doing is going to be a regular thing I would look into something more permenant.


----------



## MikeHD03 (Aug 2, 2017)

Amiers,

thanks, no not a regular thing. I am lighting a one time Luau Hula performance. Got a deal on some Par64 trees with 4 fixtures and 500 w bulbs. Just want to run them as dimmers and maybe just a few colors I am not sure of the spread, yet, but they do work. I hope i can configure the Elation DP 20L dmx units I ordered from Am DJ. Found a controller at Guitar center pretty inexpensive.


----------

